# McMahon Sinker Slide Group Buy



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I know most of those here that were interested got in on the last couple group buys but I am running low so I will just throw it out here again. The price should be close to the same but won't know till the new quote comes back. I will update this when it does....

Just as last time these will be sold at cost to me plus shipping. *For those of you who who find fault in everything...These are NOT the cheap Berkley scissor snaps that you can get for $.10 a dozen. So if you are not interested please don't clutter the thread with negative comments*. Those who know what these are know the quality and advantages of using them.

Again these are #150lb snaps and #150lb swivels and the minimum order is 1000 pieces each to me. I will do orders of 25, 50 or 100. Shipping will be the same for all orders rather it's 25 or 125 pieces. Payment options are Paypal, Postal Money Order or cash ONLY. Please no 7-Eleven or Westeren Union M/O's

$44.00/100..........$24.50/50..........$15.50/25..........Shipped to the lower 48


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I declined your offer a couple of years ago and bought the cheaper one instead. I was disappointed to say the least. Please put me down for 50 @ $24.50 via PayPal. The tackle shops will be selling them for a buck apiece I'm sure.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

AbuMike, 

Put me down for a 100; probably send you a Postal Money Order.


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

AbuMike, 

instead of 100 make that 150.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I will take 25 please.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm in for 100


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in for 100


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Are these safe for heaving 8oz weights?


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

If pricing is close, I'll be in for at least 100.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> Are these safe for heaving 8oz weights?


Absolutely


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

1BadF350 said:


> Are these safe for heaving 8oz weights?


I use them with 12oz regularly...So yes they are the best. These WILL NOT OPEN OR BREAK......


----------



## Byrd'sWord (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll take 50. I'll send payment through paypal.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank You Mike. In for 50. paypal again


----------



## cmchance (Mar 12, 2010)

I will take 100. I'm in Colonial Heights. Can meet up and pay cash. Thanks


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for doing this Mike. I will take 100. I will send PayPal.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I am good for 50, via PayPal. Great offer, thanks for doing this.


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

50 for me please PayPal will be the payment.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Mike, 

Looks like you are close to 1000 already! I'll take 25 and pay via paypal. Thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The price will be as listed. They did go up a bit from last time but I can make it work for this buy. I will contact everyone thru PM with my PayPal info or mailing address. Once all payments are in I will place the order.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

im in for 25..........paypal


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd like to add another 100 to my order for a total of 200. I'll be paying with paypal.

Thanks again for putting this together!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Put me down for 200.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Put me down for 200.
> 
> John


Please clear some PM space for info from me...thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have sent a PM to all who have signed up so far. Please let me know if you did not get a PM from me..


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

I will take 50. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Please clear some PM space for info from me...thanks


Done, sorry about that Mike.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Done, sorry about that Mike.
> 
> John


still says you have too many stored messages..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> I have sent a PM to all who have signed up so far. Please let me know if you did not get a PM from me..


Also please include your PS handle so I know who is who..


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't get a pm.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Grcrygtr said:


> I didn't get a pm.


PM sent.....


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Mike,

I'll take 50 if it's not too late. I'll paypal the funds. Thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SeaPA said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll take 50 if it's not too late. I'll paypal the funds. Thanks.


your in, PM on the way...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I need everyone to include their *screen name* in the Paypal or with a note in the Money Order so I can know who is who...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok everyone. All but 4 who wanted in have paid or verified that Money Order was in the mail. Still have 4 that have not communicated anything at all since posting in the thread. I will leave this open till Friday 3/20/15. At that time I will place the order and it will be done. For those 4 people I have sent PM's and or emails thru here. If you want to opt out no biggie just let me know...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

PM and payment sent


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

cooper138 said:


> PM and payment sent


Got it...thanks


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*want some*



Grcrygtr said:


> I will take 50. Thanks for doing this.


If I'm not to late, please count me in for 50 by way of paypal. Thanks, john


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey mike
Did you get the info I sent for my PayPal?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Grcrygtr said:


> Hey mike
> Did you get the info I sent for my PayPal?


Got it, thanks...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

charmdropout said:


> If I'm not to late, please count me in for 50 by way of paypal. Thanks, john


Your in, PM on the way with payment info. Please include a not with the Paypal with your screen name here...


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

I would like 50 via paypal if it isn't too late. Thanks


----------



## FishPharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Would like 50 please if still available.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

FishPharm said:


> Would like 50 please if still available.


got you down for 50. pm sent with Paypal info...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Dunavantw09 said:


> I would like 50 via paypal if it isn't too late. Thanks


got you down for 50 but can't send you a PM with Paypal info.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll take 100 if still available. Will pay through paypal. Thanks!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RaccooonEyes said:


> I'll take 100 if still available. Will pay through paypal. Thanks!


got you in, PM on the way with Paypal info...


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

AbuMike said:


> got you down for 50 but can't send you a PM with Paypal info.


Try to send a PM now. My settings were screwed up


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mod. please close this up. I will get with everyone thru PM. 

The order will be placed as soon as some NON POSTAL money orders clear my account. This sometimes takes a few days.


----------

